# upground ?



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well actually a few questions..
First off how normal is it for upground res with no outlets other then pumping in and out of another res in the same category to have saugeye? I usually do pretty good bassing there....last year did horrible....I've heard there was saugeye there and never believed it....I caught a 17in there...and a handfull of dinks in early spring....so the 2nd? What effect would if any a recently introduced or growing (in size or numbers) pop of them have on the bass behavior? My only guess was they would stay more shallow? Way over my head...thanks in advance for any replys


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Assume you are discussing Wellington Up ground, right? Originally stocked with Saugeye, large and small mouth bass and northern pike. Several years ago a 7# saug was netted and re-released. I doubt that saugeye would have a large impact on bass but the northerns could. I know of several northerns, some fairly large, being caught out of there by bass fishermen as well as through the ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you talking about one of the Bucyrus reservoirs?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Location says Gallion, they have 2 smaller upgrounds i believe but have no clue about what is stocked in them and never fished them either. I do fish several different upgrounds with both walleye/saugeye and bass populations.

I wouldn't be too worried about newly introduced saugeye changing the behavior/location of bass. The bigger fish of both species are pretty much eating the same things. I have caught both bass and walleye in exact same locations on the same evenings. The biggest downfall might be that the saugeye/walleye WILL eat the crap out of the young bass. But they will eat anything they can fit in their mouth for that matter. Big bass will eat those fingerling bass though too.

Benefit for you might be the occasional saugeye to take home to mama.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Galion....fished it lots last 4 years...never done so terrible


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never fished galion so I'm clueless as to the ecosystem currently in place.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> I have never fished galion so I'm clueless as to the ecosystem currently in place.


Bass crappie bluegill channels...shad


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

jason_0545 said:


> Bass crappie bluegill channels...shad


Eyes and perch...don't beleive the perch do well...if that helps


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Up grounds are not typically awesome for perch but you can catch some nice ones.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bass will also eat young walleyes, at least they do in our mountain lakes. Largemouth, smallmouth, and those accursed spotted bass have all been accused of taking young of the year walleye.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

The larger upground reservoir in Galion is called Amick. It has been stocked with saugeyes since the early 90s, so whatever changes in fishing you are seeing are not the result of changes in the stocking program. Not sure about the smaller Powers Reservoir. Nonetheless, percids generally get out competed (or frequently, eaten) by bass, not the other way round. The bass were likely just doing different things last year.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It works both ways bass and walleye are both apex predators. Sometimes weather patterns put fish in different areas than previous years during the same month.


----------



## barmstro (Sep 1, 2013)

The Ghost said:


> The larger upground reservoir in Galion is called Amick. It has been stocked with saugeyes since the early 90s, so whatever changes in fishing you are seeing are not the result of changes in the stocking program. Not sure about the smaller Powers Reservoir. Nonetheless, percids generally get out competed (or frequently, eaten) by bass, not the other way round. The bass were likely just doing different things last year.


I always thought powers was bigger then Amick


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

P


barmstro said:


> I always thought powers was bigger then Amick


Powers is 28 acres. Amick is 53.


----------

